# Bills vs Wonder Woman



## Chad (Jun 6, 2013)

Bills is apparently FTL+.

Can he put up a fight against Wonder Woman who has quite similar stats?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

No. Wonder Woman can manhandle Superman. And Bills was apprently given FTL+ status due to backwards powerscaling.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2013)

Wonder Woman can handle Post Crisis Superman, who is hardly the strongest version of Supes.

Whis and Bills were put at FTL+ because they crossed what seemed to be lightyears in a matter of minutes.

Anyway, Bills loses.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazers said:


> Wonder Woman can handle Post Crisis Superman, *who is hardly the strongest version of Supes*.


I'm aware. What of it?


> Whis and Bills were put at FTL+ because they crossed what seemed to be lightyears in a matter of minutes.


Whis was the only one who did so, apparently. I'm told that Bills gets FTL because of backwards powerscaling, which we don't generally accept.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> I'm aware. What of it?



Nothing, just saying.



> Whis was the only one who did so, apparently. I'm told that Bills gets FTL because of backwards powerscaling, which we don't generally accept.



I talked to a guy who watched the movie who said it was Whis AND Bills who traveled that. 

Not that it matters, WW would beat him regardless.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, in any case, I feel like the use of BoG content should be limited until the movie is released internationally. Hearsay isn't generally how we operate. Besides, the feat could very well be much, much higher for all we know.


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 6, 2013)

Bills uses his choptsticms to put her to sleep (or sneak some roofies into her drink) and bestiality date rape ensues.


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 6, 2013)

That's...not funny.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2013)

Bestiality? That really isn't funny.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 6, 2013)

What's WW's durability? I thought she was only around planet lv +. If that's true, she will get crushed by Bills.


----------



## Lurko (Jun 6, 2013)

Talk about a disturbing post.


----------



## trance (Jun 6, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> What's WW's durability? I thought she was only around planet lv +. If that's true, she will get crushed by Bills.



WW is FTL. That's confirmed. Bills is scaled from Whis to be FTL, which isn't accepted here. If he is, he stands a chance, maybe even winning.

I read on a few sites that Bills is said to be a star/solar system buster but his full hype puts him at galaxy level while Whis is hyped as a universe buster. Anyone else read the same thing?


----------



## familyparka (Jun 6, 2013)

WW wins.

/thread


----------



## TheSweetFleshofDeath (Jun 6, 2013)

If it's wonder women without godwave then he might be able to do it.  Personally I think the wonder women holding her own against superman is just jobbing without the godwave.


----------



## MAPSK (Jun 6, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> Bills uses his choptsticms to put her to sleep (or sneak some roofies into her drink) and bestiality date rape ensues.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> WW is FTL. That's confirmed. Bills is scaled from Whis to be FTL, which isn't accepted here. If he is, he stands a chance, maybe even winning.
> 
> I read on a few sites that Bills is said to be a star/solar system buster but his full hype puts him at galaxy level while Whis is hyped as a universe buster. Anyone else read the same thing?



I've seen the movie when it premiered since I was in Japan at the time. Bills and Whis fly together at the end, and there are some other good feats in the movie. Bills isn't a galaxy buster, or atleast he didn't show anything like that. He is probably a solar system buster however since Whis states he would destroy the solar system in an instant when he was getting angered by Buu eating his food, and I doubt Whis is 1000s of times quicker then Bills. There was also a scene when SsjG goku and bills fight, and as Bills steps on a puddle, you can see the water droplets frozen while they were fighting. I think that scenes on YouTube as well. Also Bills states he's too lazy to fly to Planet Vegeta to go blow it up and he was already once there WITHOUT Whis, so yea he's clearly ftl as no teleportation was shown from either Bills or Whis at all. I'm not saying Bills wins this fight, but from what I know about Wonder Woman, I don't see how he loses.


----------



## Bender (Jun 7, 2013)

The denial regarding Bills speed is simply mind numbingly ridiculous. :faecpalm


Get over it. He's FTL.


----------



## Sablés (Jun 7, 2013)

Bills being a galaxy buster is never stated in the movie; doubting it'd even be accepted

Solar system.....perhaps.


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> I've seen the movie when it premiered since I was in Japan at the time. Bills and Whis fly together at the end, and there are some other good feats in the movie. Bills isn't a galaxy buster, or atleast he didn't show anything like that. He is probably a solar system buster however since Whis states he would destroy the solar system in an instant when he was getting angered by Buu eating his food, and I doubt Whis is 1000s of times quicker then Bills. There was also a scene when SsjG goku and bills fight, and as Bills steps on a puddle, you can see the water droplets frozen while they were fighting. I think that scenes on YouTube as well. Also Bills states he's too lazy to fly to Planet Vegeta to go blow it up and he was already once there WITHOUT Whis, so yea he's clearly ftl as no teleportation was shown from either Bills or Whis at all. I'm not saying Bills wins this fight, but from what I know about Wonder Woman, I don't see how he loses.



They said he was a galaxy buster based on something Piccolo said bout the entire galaxy disappearing or in danger. 

If WW has her Godwave, she rapes. If not, and if Bills is FTL like you said, he crushes her with a starbuster.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2013)

Wonder Woman isn't so below Superman to the point that she'd lose this


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Bills caps out at solar system level if you accept Whis's statement that if Bills were to be angered then the entire solar system would be gone in an instant. Whis does seem to be credible seeing as he's his master and he really doesn't seem like the type to lie. 

As for Bills being FTL, didn't he imply that he could've flown to planet Vegeta and blown it up, but chose not to because he was simply too lazy? You'd also think a guy whose job entails traveling across the universe blowing up planets in order to keep the balance is FTL.

Either way, WW takes this.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> They said he was a galaxy buster based on something Piccolo said bout the entire galaxy disappearing or in danger.
> 
> If WW has her Godwave, she rapes. If not, and if Bills is FTL like you said, he crushes her with a starbuster.



Piccolo states the galaxy is in danger which could mean he can destroy it in one shot (very unlikely since noone in DBZ has shown anything like that), or he means Bills will go around destroying solar systems constantly( this is what I believe he meant).


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Wonder Woman isn't so below Superman to the point that she'd lose this



If that's the case then I'm really downplaying WW by saying she has planet lv durability lol. I guess I'm wrong and Bills prolly does lose, him being ftl won't help him here if she's nearly as strong as superman..


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> Piccolo states the galaxy is in danger which could mean he can destroy it in one shot (very unlikely since noone in DBZ has shown anything like that), or he means Bills will go around destroying solar systems constantly( this is what I believe he meant).



I think it's the latter as well. 

Spoilers also said that Bills is the weakest of the 12 gods, so maybe the strongest god is a universe buster or sonething.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> Spoilers also said that Bills is the weakest of the 12 gods, so maybe the strongest god is a universe buster or sonething.



pretty sure that's bullshit


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> I think it's the latter as well.
> 
> *Spoilers also said that Bills is the weakest of the 12 gods, so maybe the strongest god is a universe buster or sonething.*



That was a false rumor. There's no information in the movie that directly refers to 11 other gods of destruction nor does it ever claim that Bills is the weakest of them. The only information we get that's close to it is Bills saying there are 12 universes and he's the god of destruction of the 7th universe. Goku is amused at the prospect that there may be guys out there even stronger.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2013)

Is WW star level?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2013)

Nightbringer said:


> Is WW star level?



she's roughly Superman level, maybe a tad lower, so I'd say yes


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

Even if it is false, to think there are people above Bills and maybe Whis, is cool I think.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazers said:


> Even if it is false, to think there are people above Bills and maybe Whis, is cool I think.



Imagine if dragon ball got multiversal characters lol..the shit storm there would be..


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> Imagine if dragon ball got multiversal characters lol..the shit storm there would be..



Considering the main Dragon Ball universe (universe 7) only has 4 fucking galaxies, any multiversal character they even attempt to shit out will be met with mockery, at least by those who are aware of just how over hyped and wanked beyond belief that series is.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2013)

DB just doesn't strike me as a series with Universal characters.

It's all about physical fights and Universe busting sorta breaks the mold in a major way.


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> Imagine if dragon ball got multiversal characters lol..the shit storm there would be..



Multiversal is too much. I'd like universe level but I think that's too farfetchd. IMO, it might top out at galaxy/multi galaxy level which is fine with me. That puts it about on par with Bastard!! minus the broken powers.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 7, 2013)

you know that there are many different FTLs, right ?


Superman has feats in the millions FTL and WW can fight him just fine

she herself has some ~E21 FTL deflection calc, though Mike said that was an outlier


----------



## Majinsaga (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> *Considering the main Dragon Ball universe (universe 7) only has 4 fucking galaxies,* any multiversal character they even attempt to shit out will be met with mockery, at least by those who are aware of just how over hyped and wanked beyond belief that series is.



And this was officially confirmed when?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 7, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> And this was officially confirmed when?


----------



## Tacocat (Jun 7, 2013)

Doesn't Supes have a tanking feat in the trillions of yottatons?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Majinsaga said:


> And this was officially confirmed when?



IIRC, it was in the Daizenshuus. The living realm or in other words the 7th universe is made up of 4 quadrants, which are essentially equal to 4 galaxies.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2013)

SuperTacocat said:


> Doesn't Supes have a tanking feat in the trillions of yottatons?





knocked him out, but it didn't seem to be that long a time, plus there weren't any serious internal injuries either


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> IIRC, it was in the Daizenshuus. The living realm or in other words the 7th universe is made up of 4 quadrants, which are essentially equal to 4 galaxies.



Not that I don't believe you but, what if one quadrant contains billions of galaxies..how do we know its only 1 galaxy per quadrant?


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Considering the main Dragon Ball universe (universe 7) only has 4 fucking galaxies, any multiversal character they even attempt to shit out will be met with mockery, at least by those who are aware of just how over hyped and wanked beyond belief that series is.



Universe 7 could be the smallest universe while the other universes are actually much larger..that is a possibility as well.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> Not that I don't believe you but, what if one quadrant contains billions of galaxies..how do we know its only 1 galaxy per quadrant?



Because 2 of the quadrants are called the North galaxy and the South galaxy.  These are the two galaxies that Dragon Ball takes place in. 

Quadrant is simply a different name, but essentially the same thing as a galaxy.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> Not that I don't believe you but, what if one quadrant contains billions of galaxies..how do we know its only 1 galaxy per quadrant?



I can't find the post, but the word they used was "galaxy" when talking about the quadrants. The four galaxies are North (where Earth is located), South, East, and West, with each quadrant controlled by a single Kai.



SkylineGTR said:


> Universe 7 could be the smallest universe while the other universes are actually much larger..that is a possibility as well.



Unless they actually show this, don't hold your breath, you need to wake up and face reality guy.

There is more on it here, even though that wiki is made and edited by people just as blind as the Dragon Ball fanbase.

here



> Toriyama said that the structure of the cosmos was so that it would be easy for both him and the readers to understand.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 7, 2013)

Hey look another Dragon bawls Z vs Hero thread.


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

4 galaxies = one universe eh? Darsh could step in there and damn near be a universe buster lol.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> I can't find the post, but the word they used was "galaxy" when talking about the quadrants. The four galaxies are North (where Earth is located), South, East, and West, with each quadrant controlled by a single Kai.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh ya I see now, I haven't read the manga in so long that I I forgot the quadrants are actually called north and south galaxy lol..but ya I just said its a possibility not that it would happen lol. I'm fine with how strong they are now, and I doubt they will even hit galaxy level ever.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2013)

SkylineGTR said:


> I'm fine with how strong they are now, and I doubt they will even hit galaxy level ever.



Well at least you realize that  There are many many "fans" who will claim Broly and Bills are galaxy level. It is honestly agitating I can't view a single Justice League or Dragon Ball video on youtube without a massive group of asshats comparing Goku with comic book characters in the comments section.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> Well at least you realize that  There are many many "fans" who will claim Broly and Bills are galaxy level. It is honestly agitating I can't view a single Justice League or Dragon Ball video on youtube without a massive group of asshats comparing Goku with comic book characters in the comments section.



Most people, particularly Broly fanboys, fail to understand that destroying planet after planet and thus eventually a galaxy doesn't equate to being galaxy level. 

Of course that doesn't stop the massive Broly is galaxy level and therefore stomps (insert character) wank. -_-


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 7, 2013)

Didn't the whole Broly = Galaxy Buster shtick come from a dub mistranslation?

Not to mention the fact that the galaxy Broly supposedly busted still had planets and stars in them. They were just deserted and ravaged for the most part.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> Didn't the whole Broly = Galaxy Buster shtick come from a dub mistranslation?
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the universe Broly supposedly busted still had planets and stars in them. They were just deserted and ravaged for the most part.



pretty much

not that that's relevant to this match anyway


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 7, 2013)

True enough. Although this match didn't seem to be all that good of an idea to begin with from what  I'm seeing.  So is Bills' FTL speed legit? If not I'm pretty sure WW literally tears him in half.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> True enough. Although this match didn't seem to be all that good of an idea to begin with from what  I'm seeing.  So is Bills' FTL speed legit? If not I'm pretty sure WW literally tears him in half.



It's as legit as legit can be. Whis is confirmed MFTL by atleast 1000s of times faster. I doubt Bills is slower then Whis by several thousand times, not too mention other things that help back it up in the movie.


----------



## Bioness (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> True enough. Although this match didn't seem to be all that good of an idea to begin with from what  I'm seeing.  So is Bills' FTL speed legit? If not I'm pretty sure WW literally tears him in half.



It is legit, and Wonder Woman still tears him in half.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Jun 7, 2013)

Bioness said:


> It is legit, and Wonder Woman still tears him in half.



Yup, I don't see how he can beat WW now that I know shes around supes level.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> True enough. Although this match didn't seem to be all that good of an idea to begin with from what  I'm seeing.  *So is Bills' FTL speed legit?* If not I'm pretty sure WW literally tears him in half.



Don't really know. Some people say it's legit while others don't due to reverse power-scaling or some shit. Not that it really matters. WW takes it regardless.


----------



## Black Sabbath II (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't know. I heard Bills got punked with ease by whis near the end of the movie so the gap between them could be pretty significant.

Oh well, I'll take your word for it.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 7, 2013)

There's nothing saying Whis has FTL reactions considering what he did seemed to be a technique he had to charge.


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

Black Sabbath II said:


> I don't know. I heard Bills got punked with ease by whis near the end of the movie so the gap between them could be pretty significant.
> 
> Oh well, I'll take your word for it.



Strength/durability =/= Speed


----------



## Tom Servo (Jun 7, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Most people, particularly Broly fanboys, fail to understand that destroying planet after planet and thus eventually a galaxy doesn't equate to being galaxy level.
> 
> Of course that doesn't stop the massive Broly is galaxy level and therefore stomps (insert character) wank. -_-



Well ofcourse he does, Broly's power is maximum 



Black Sabbath II said:


> Didn't the whole Broly = Galaxy Buster shtick come from a dub mistranslation?



That and another reason I believe is that the first shot of the movie is a Galaxy vanishing.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 7, 2013)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Most people, particularly Broly fanboys, fail to understand that destroying planet after planet and thus eventually a galaxy doesn't equate to being galaxy level.
> 
> Of course that doesn't stop the massive Broly is galaxy level and therefore stomps (insert character) wank. -_-



Would make a lick of sense, unless we're not taking into account Burori being far too young for that to be possible.

Unless he has time traveling powas, I'm all for that.



Black Sabbath II said:


> Didn't the whole Broly = Galaxy Buster shtick come from a dub mistranslation?
> 
> Not to mention the fact that the galaxy Broly supposedly busted still had planets and stars in them. They were just deserted and ravaged for the most part.



Nope. I have one of the first subbed videos of that movie and the lines stated Burori destroyed it.

You have to recall that Paragus aim was to have the Z Senshi and Burori fight outside of the North Galaxy, so he can preserve it as best as possible. Can't do that if ther isn't a single place to bring them.


----------



## Neruc (Jun 7, 2013)

And the discussion now shifted to Broly.Cant we just say that its an outlier and leave it at that?
Its not like it was blown up with one attack.We saw it gradually disappear over an unkown amount of time.And fanboys will be fanboys,its pointless to argue with them for the most part.

As for the topic in the op,isnt it strange that a user called "Narutoforumssuck" make a DBZ vs comic thread?


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

Neruc said:


> And the discussion now shifted to Broly.Cant we just say that its an outlier and leave it at that?
> Its not like it was blown up with one attack.We saw it gradually disappear over an unkown amount of time.And *fanboys will be fanboys*, its pointless to argue with them for the most part.
> 
> As for the topic in the op,isnt it strange that a user called "Narutoforumssuck" make a DBZ vs comic thread?



Most true thing I've read all day.


----------



## RyokoForTheWin (Jun 7, 2013)

Ahh, good old narutoforumssuck. Glad to see you haven't been scared off yet. Now to get this thread back on track.

Sorry, but Bills gets his lazy furry ass handed to him.

Wonder Womaaaaaan!


----------



## trance (Jun 7, 2013)

EM = Endless Mike right?


----------



## Nevermind (Jun 7, 2013)

Fucking terrible thread.

Lock this shit immediately.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 7, 2013)

...how on _earth_ did nobody message vereb or I about this by the first post, I do not understand.

It is a travesty that it lasted past one full page, much less *four*.


----------

